# شبكات الغاز الطبى للمستشفيات.



## magdy el wakeel (11 أغسطس 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء جارى اعداد دراسة كاملة عن شبكات الغاز الطبى بالمستشفيات والى ان يوفقنى الله فى اعدادها ارجو من كل من له استفسار مراسلتى بترك رسالة خاصة لى عن سؤاله والله الموفق.


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (12 أغسطس 2007)

اهلا بك اخي الكريم
ومشكور على يد المساعدة
وننتظر منك كذلك مواضيع قيمة في مجالك والمجال الذي تحبه انت للعمل على اثراء القسم الطبي يدا بيد ان شاء الله 
وفقك الله.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أغسطس 2007)

magdy el wakeel قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء جارى اعداد دراسة كاملة عن شبكات الغاز الطبى بالمستشفيات والى ان يوفقنى الله فى اعدادها ارجو من كل من له استفسار مراسلتى بترك رسالة خاصة لى عن سؤاله والله الموفق.



اخي العزيز مجدي الوكيل .

تحية طيبة .

افضل ان تطرح مالديك من دراسة وبعون الله سوف نقوم بالأستفسار وطرح الأسئلة في حوار ونقاش 

هادئ ومثمر ربما تكون الفائدة لك ولنا وللجميع .

ننتظر مساهمتك والله الموفق .:77: 

البغدادي :55:


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (15 أغسطس 2007)

انت مستعجل مالك


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## Mansourxa (19 أغسطس 2007)

:77::77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 مايو 2009)

ارجو القاء الضوء على شبكة الغازات الطبية 
وكيفية تصميم التمديدات وتنفيذها ومتطلبات كل غرفة 
المريض - العمليات - العناية المركزة 
والاحتياطات المطلوبة للتنفيذ 
وهل هناك اختبارات يجب عملها للتكد من جودة وسلامة تنفيذ الاعمال وماهى وكيفية اجراءها ومعايير تقييمها 
ولكم وافر التحية والتقدير


----------



## أبو موئل (25 مارس 2010)

أرجو لك من الله التوفيق لك بإعداد هذه الدراسة ياأخ مجدي وياريت أن تكون الدراسة باللغة العربية ومن جهتي سأحاول أن أساهم في هذا المجال بما لدي من بعض المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع غير أني مشغول حالياً فأرجو المعذرة


----------



## ahmadba (27 مارس 2010)

ننتظر موضوعك


----------



## magdy el wakeel (26 أبريل 2010)

اخوتي الاعزاء الموضوع نزل علي الملتقي وهذا هو الرابط بتاعه http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t62656.html


----------



## سليم الجندلي (21 يوليو 2010)

شبكة الغاز الطبي للمشافى ( أكسجين - نتيتروز - هواء 4بار - هواء 7بار- فاكيوم - agss


----------



## ابراهيم فاخوري (19 نوفمبر 2011)

الموضوع ليس جديدا


----------

